# Whats best end lounge or fixed bed.



## rosie200500 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a chance at a second hand motor home 2009 but it has a fixed bed in the back, I am interested because it sleeps 6 for when the family come but in you opinion end bed or lounge what is best?

yours rosie 200500


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Only you can make that decision. For us a fixed bed was important because we were fed up with having to make up a bed every night. Other people aren't bothered about it.

Denise


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Six in a bed sounds like fun Rosie :lol: , but Denise is right. 

Everybody has a different opinion, but the only right one is your own.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You will never get a straight answer to this. ITs down to personal preference. I think there was a poll on here not so long ago and most prefer a fixed bed.

Personally I prefer a rear U shaped lounge and I am not bothered about making a bed up each night. If I want I can just leave the bed up and its massive compared to any fixed ones I have seen. Thats just what I think though.

Look at both I guess and then hopefully you will be able to decide


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Only you can make that decision. For us a fixed bed was important because we were fed up with having to make up a bed every night. Other people aren't bothered about it.
> 
> Denise


Agree, we wouldn't consider having to make a bed up each night and then you have to store the bedding or sleeping bag, which takes up valuable storage space.
We also like the front lounge, making use of swivel driver and passenger seats, so no wasted space anywhere within our van. You can have a lie down anytime you like!
But as you say, it is up to the individual, everybody has their likes and dislikes.
There is no right or wrong, just what suits you


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It might help if you made a list of pros and cons and worked out which ones are important to you. As said above, only you can make the final decision but, those of us who have experience of both or either, could give you our take on those pros and cons....which might help you to come to a decision.

My two-pennorth ( from the point of view of someone who has never had a dedicated fixed bed but has had vans where the beds have to be assembled and, currently, a van with 2 single sideways facing bench seats long enough to sleep on)

I'd not want a fixed bed because I consider there is a lot of "dead" space that is only used at night: I like to lounge in the day with legs up, not sit upright at a dinette.

But there's a lot of space under a double bed, either accessed from outside or as a locker.

You just have to get into it, not unroll the bedclothes and put them away next day. No finding bedclothes storage.

Many fixed beds seem quite small and narrow and could be uncomfortable on hot nights or for 2 active sleepers.

What about DVD/TV watching- is there somewhere for you to sit or do you have to lie on the bed ?

Good luck whatever your choice and I hope it proves a good sturdy van.

G


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We changed to a fixed bed because we were fed up making up beds every night, but as others say personal preference. The fixed bed is great for lots of things during the day, storage of bedding, having 40 winks and it leaves the front lounge for every day living. You get up in the morning, get the coffee on and sit around the table without any bother. Whereas the in the other van, everything had to be sorted before you could get a coffee.

Good luck with your decision.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For us fixed raised single beds that with a quick pull out centre makes a very large double, but I use single bedding duvets

all over a full garage

Always there for a quick afternoon snooze, a good place for a quiet read, and an excellent place for TV on a cold night

It would I suspect depends on how many people need to sit around in an evening

we can sit 5, but we only really need for two

the kids love it as they put their kids up to watch TV out of the way

and can easily sleep 2 adults, two little kids to a bed :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I go along with Grath, but we have fixed single beds and a bathroom across the back.nice large spacious lounge.

cabby


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well we go with the end lounge and have done for about 35 years, WE spend a lot of time on the beaches, and stop overs in towns and its great to b able to look all around at whats hapening, rather than looking out of one window each side.

So its each to his own

Just a thought making a bed we do not find a problem we use a single duvet on the bottom and a king size on the top so its quick and easy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Personal choice. Ours has fixed bed and that swayed us in favour.
Only the two of us most of the time four max.
Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > Only you can make that decision. For us a fixed bed was important because we were fed up with having to make up a bed every night. Other people aren't bothered about it.
> ...


I forgot to say, we did have a fixed corner bed, but now have fixed singles over a large garage  
We could make them up to a double if we fancied a bit of hanky panky :lol: 
Or we just wanted to test the springing out :lol:

We also have a pull down double at the front, which has never been used!


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

It's also down to what length of M/H you want to drive. 

If you want 6 metres or less, fixed beds are difficult!

If you want fixed bed plus lounge/dining area, you needs a longer vehicle.

After that, as already said, it's personal choice.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Gosh...what a can of worms! We had a fixed rear bed in our last van despite me having said that I didn't want a area that was wasted space as it was only used at night and redundant throughout the rest of the time. I have to say that the space it gave us was incredible and allowed us to carry all those non-essential bits and bobs that make us men feel better prepared! :lol: 
Our newer van has a pull down double bed and this is perfect for us as the bed disappears quickly in the morning and gives us the extra lounging space we missed in the other van but seriously cuts down on the locker space we have available. 
As everyone else has said it is all down to personal preference. 
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Something to consider; Do you have to get out of bed in the night :wink: If you do, would you have to climb over the sleeping partner. It could be a problem. Just an idea :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have always held the belief that everything in a motorhome,where possible should serve a dual purpose due to restricted space.Therefore a fixed bed has always been regarded as a waste of daytime space by me.

However due to mrs wakk's deteriorating back condition a fixed bed has become a necessity.We have recently changed from an ''L'' shaped lounge which required the bed making up at night to a rear fixed bed over a garage with a huge storage area.

We had the rear lounge layout for 6 years and it worked very well and we were very comfortable until recently.Another bonus with the fixed bed that we have found is that if one of us wants to go to bed early it is very simple with no faffing making up beds.



Grizzly said:


> ............
> I'd not want a fixed bed because I consider there is a lot of "dead" space that is only used at night: I like to lounge in the day with legs up, not sit upright at a dinette............


I can still get my legs up on the settee in a daytime lounging position when in the passenger cab seat when swivelled around :wink:


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*and what about lutons*

what about lutons? a quick scamble up the ladder and its goodnight


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant get up the ladder now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I use my bed in the day to read and relax, look out of the window and have a breeze from two side windows and a roof one

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: and what about lutons*



andyandsue said:


> what about lutons? a quick scamble up the ladder and its goodnight


Not in our old Autotrail luton I'm afraid,not enough space and headroom for 2 large  adults and imo suitable for children only.Also unsuitable for people with mobility problems.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have an Autocruise Starspirit with every conceivable extra but a rear lounge which means if 1 wants to go to bed both of you do realistically and likewise in the morning. Have loved this van to bits and been all over (for sale now) But we've upgraded to a considerably BIGGER 7090F with island bed shower one side toilet tother and life is now full of easy options . No one ever buys the right van first off so it gets expensive so think long and hard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have an Autocruise Starspirit with every conceivable extra but a rear lounge which means if 1 wants to go to bed both of you do realistically and likewise in the morning. Have loved this van to bits and been all over (for sale now) But we've upgraded to a considerably BIGGER 7090F with island bed shower one side toilet tother and life is now full of easy options . No one ever buys the right van first off so it gets expensive so think long and hard.
Make SURE you have a big fridge


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: and what about lutons*



andyandsue said:


> what about lutons? a quick scamble up the ladder and its goodnight


No-one who has slid backwards down a sharp metal ladder, stark-naked, in the pitch dark and on the tender bits of their sit-upon, would ever consider that an option !

G


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our first van had bed across back. second had lovely island bed (the most comfortable bed we have ever slept in)! but living space was very limited. Current van has nice end bathroom and 2 long bench seats which we use as beds or can be pulled together to make a 7ft x 6ft bed which we both love and give a lot more living space.

First 2 vans purchased new and low profile 2 berth both kept for 5 years. But current one 6 years old with luton and 4 berth. 

You will have a job to find one that will tick all boxes,


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have an enormous rear lounge and make up the bed each night. We don't mind doing the bed - it only takes us a couple of minutes and it gives us a huge living area with room to dine and watch tv or read etc. We have a second luton double bed but it has very little headroom for whoever is on the inside and the ladder is difficult to climb up with poor mobility. We've tried fixed beds in the past but they make for narrow beds and/or narrow walkway and we just put up with climbing over each other to get to the loo at night. Penquin makes tea each morning which we drink sat in bed so we only need to get up to eat breakfast. Bedding gets folded and goes on the luton bed in the daytime- easy!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Before we bought our first (and present) MH we hired one in New Zealand for four weeks.

The beds had to be made up and it was quite a faff and hard work on the back, morning and evening.

With the massive bed made up there was little room to move.

I like to stay up later and get up later, 'er indoors earlier and earlier which made for some arguments.

That experience led to our choosing a MH with a fixed transverse bed over a garage.

The storage space is massive and the bed is a standard double.

I can have a lie-in while she makes the morning cuppa.

Yes, one does have to clamber over the other but we manage.

Separate duvets make things easier.

The fixed bed is very handy for afternoon naps.

Our MH is 6m long.

The cab seats swivel to utilise that space.

However, as everyone one has stated - it is really down to personal preference.

Best advice is to visit a MH showroom and try out the different designs and work out which is best for you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive just realised Ive never ever been up in our Luton Bed. Mrs D used to sometimes run and hide up there to escape from me but I put paid to that by storing all our toys up there. Folding mountain bike, Dinghy, Inflatable stuff etc.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a fixed king size bed over a garage, i have an l shape lounge with side sofa at the front and a pop up tv in the lounge (no neck straining for me )the two seats swivel round and the table moves in all directions, i have a pull double bed suspended from the ceiling, massive storage in the garage and plenty of lounging options for daytime fixed beds are a winner !!!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Auricula said:


> It's also down to what length of M/H you want to drive.
> 
> If you want 6 metres or less, fixed beds are difficult!
> 
> ...


I have a 5.99m van with a fixed double bed abd a front lounge.

I love a fixed double.


----------



## rosie200500 (Nov 7, 2012)

*fixed bed or lounge*

Many thanks to all of you, your comments do help.

I just feel a bit Confused?

Yours Rosie200500

ps Its good to talk.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you can climb over each other 8O 

if you need to, according to nightly calls

f you can climb up a ladder and down again :lol:

no problem

me I no longer wish to climb over or down

Its enough to just get into bed

with enough energy left over for :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We choose a 2 berth....so no Grand kids....... Shame! 
I make the bed up at night while Mr B is walking the dog....and again, in the morning, he gets up and walks the dog and I put the bed back to 2 couches while the kettle is boiling.

Suits us.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Apologies if this is straying off topic but I would like to know how seniors get on with the A-class front drop down bed - especially the extendable ones from Laika and Frankia which result in a 7 x 6 foot mattreess area.

Are they difficult to get in and out of in the night? Are they a tricky height? Are the ladders awkward? Do people fall when using the bench seats as an interim step? Are they just for younger ones?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Apologies if this is straying off topic but I would like to know how seniors get on with the A-class front drop down bed - especially the extendable ones from Laika and Frankia which result in a 7 x 6 foot mattreess area.
> 
> Are they difficult to get in and out of in the night? Are they a tricky height? Are the ladders awkward? Do people fall when using the bench seats as an interim step? Are they just for younger ones?


Our drop down in the Exsis also extends.It's absolutely massive, but we haven't used it as we use the two rear singles.
I don't think it would be a problem as it come with a little ladder  
We must test it sometime


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

NormanB said:


> Apologies if this is straying off topic but I would like to know how seniors get on with the A-class front drop down bed - especially the extendable ones from Laika and Frankia which result in a 7 x 6 foot mattreess area.
> 
> Are they difficult to get in and out of in the night? Are they a tricky height? Are the ladders awkward? Do people fall when using the bench seats as an interim step? Are they just for younger ones?


Norman

You are not straying off-topic.

We have only used the our front drop-down once (when we politely gave Basia's 91 year-old mother the slightly lower fixed bed over the garage. I am 70 with a bit of a back problem, but had no problem with the overcab, but that is in a high 'A' Class - not sure about a 'Luton' on a 'C' Class.

BUT BACK TO THE OP QUESTION

There have been one or two mentions of garages but I think that aspect is quite important for a few reasons;_

1 despite comments that fixed beds mean the floor space is only used for sleeping, when there is a garage below it IS used twice.

2 Depending on what is the envisaged use of the MH when parked it can provide wonderful storage space for the following: 2-3 bicycles/scooter/skis/dinghy/folding canoe/generator/chairs/tables etc. Some of these can be carried outside (bike racks- watch the rear axle loading, top boxes, underfloor storage etc.) but a garage with good height is more secure and more flexible.

Of course it precludes a rear lounge - except we can lounge in the rear bed with three windows.

Just a few other factors to consider.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> NormanB said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if this is straying off topic but I would like to know how seniors get on with the A-class front drop down bed - especially the extendable ones from Laika and Frankia which result in a 7 x 6 foot mattreess area.
> ...


Geoff, you have forgotten the wine  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > NormanB said:
> ...


We drink red, so keep it inside at room temp - and much closer to hand/mouth :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Incidentally, room temp is too high nowadays with central heating.
It was just about right with a castle and open no glass windows :lol: :lol: 
You would be very welcome to store it in our van


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

As has already been said, we all want something different, so choose what suits you. Having said that we decided our one and only m/van purchase bought as a retirement present to ourselves would have to be comfortable for us. That meant a rear lounge for feet up lounging. We just couldn't get comfortable on the upright seats in most "euro lounges". I also have to get up a few times during the night and that meant having 2 seats that could double up as single beds. The beds are made up with 2 king size duvets doubled over. These roll up and store away in a space under the wardrobe. The spare cushions etc go on the front seats. I must admit that external storage is at a premium, so a visit to Beeny Box in Cornwall sorted that out letting us store electric cable, hose, ramps etc in a separate area. This works for us, but I realise that many people would throw their hands up in horror at the thought of making a bed up every night.

So the answer must be try out as many layouts as possible, and think long and hard before parting with your hard earned! It costs another chunk of money if you get it wrong and have to change change layout.

Good luck in your choice,

Gary.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Whatever you choose it will be a compromise, it always is. It may be that after a year or so you decide that it's not right and will want to change. So go for what seems best now, but check that your finances will allow you to change your mind later!

We wanted at least one forward-facing belted seat for when our daughter joins us and we wanted single beds to avoid the midnight clamber and bruises. With a large bathroom across the back and a combination of table choices in the front lounge, the Cheyenne was an ideal choice.

But as a mobile sleeper, I woke up every time that I turned in the single bed, it's just not wide enough, despite seeming fine at the dealers. So now I use the make-up-every-night large single in the front lounge and, if she's with us, our daughter uses the vacated single. 

Much better..........................except that we don't really find the lounge very comfortable and when two are watching the TV, one always ends up with the worst, least comfortable seat :roll: 

The 2013 Autotrail Frontier Scout would be our ideal, but I don't want to pay new prices, too much instant depreciation!! But the rear U-shaped lounge is perfect for.... well lounging and will make a huge double at night. Late and early birds can use the front dinette, or it's an additional bed for our daughter, until she finally leaves home.

As for the hassle of making the bed every night, it's not that difficult to pull the slats etc. out and we're changing to home made 'duvalays' for the bedding. Roll it out and climb in  

It would be difficult to match the quality of the Autotrail, but there may be some other quality makes with similar layouts out there :wink:


----------

